# 3-teiliges JSplitPane



## The_S (3. Jul 2006)

Tach,

kann ich in JSplitPane auch 3 geteilt machen?

dankö


----------



## AlArenal (3. Jul 2006)

Nein.

Aber Hansi hat da mal was gebastelt: http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2006/03/23/multi-split-pane.html


----------



## André Uhres (3. Jul 2006)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/splitpane.html#nesting


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2006)

@Al schaut gut aus, danke

@André öh, und wo habsch da ein 3-teiliges SplitPane? Oder habsch da was übersehen?


----------



## André Uhres (3. Jul 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..@André öh, und wo habsch da ein 3-teiliges SplitPane? Oder habsch da was übersehen?


Zwei Teile oben, ein Teil unten.


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2006)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso, sry. Hab mich nicht genau genug ausgedrückt. Ich meinte entweder 3 Panels neben- oder untereinander. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## André Uhres (3. Jul 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Ich meinte entweder 3 Panels neben- oder untereinander..


Ist auch absolut kein Problem mit Nesting. Geht in beide Richtungen.


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2006)

Wenn ich das richitg verstanden habe, dann ist das ja einfach nur das verschachteln von JSplitPanes!? Dazu müsste ich aber das 2. SplitPane entweder als obere oder untere Komponente dem bereits bestehenden SplitPane adden. Wenn ich jetzt aber z. B. das Eltern-SplitPane einklappe, wird das geaddede SplitPane mit eingeklappt, es soll aber nur bis zur nächsten Trennlinie eingeklappt werde.


----------



## André Uhres (3. Jul 2006)

```
//package schnipsel;
/*
 * ThreeSplitDemo.java
 */
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class ThreeSplitDemo extends JFrame {
    public ThreeSplitDemo() {
        super("Three Split Demo");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(400,300);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        splitPane1 = new JSplitPane();
        splitPane1.setOneTouchExpandable(true);
        splitPane2 = new JSplitPane();
        splitPane2.setOneTouchExpandable(true);
        splitPane1.setRightComponent(splitPane2);
        getContentPane().add(splitPane1, BorderLayout.CENTER);
    }
    public static void main(String args[]){new ThreeSplitDemo().setVisible(true);}
    private JSplitPane splitPane1, splitPane2;
}
```


----------



## André Uhres (3. Jul 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richitg verstanden habe, dann ist das ja einfach nur das verschachteln von JSplitPanes!? Dazu müsste ich aber das 3. SplitPane entweder als obere oder untere Komponente dem bereits bestehenden SplitPane adden. Wenn ich jetzt aber z. B. das Eltern-SplitPane einklappe, wird das geaddede SplitPane mit eingeklappt, es soll aber nur bis zur nächsten Trennlinie eingeklappt werde.


Erstmal geht es ja hier nur um zwei Splitpanes (weil du vom 3.Splitpane sprichst).
Das zweite kannst du ja oben oder unten machen, wie am besten zum Konzept passt.


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2006)

Sry, Tippfehler. Meinte natürlich das 2. Splitpane. *ausbesser*


----------



## André Uhres (3. Jul 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Wenn ich jetzt aber z. B. das Eltern-SplitPane einklappe, wird das geaddede SplitPane mit eingeklappt, es soll aber nur bis zur nächsten Trennlinie eingeklappt werde.


Du klappst dann einfach einen Teil vom Kind zu und hast den gewünschten Effekt  :wink:

EDIT: Nein, quatsch, du hast doch recht. Das gehört eben zum Konzept.


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2006)

joa, also dich die Methode von Al  . Trotzdem danke  :toll:


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein.
> 
> Aber Hansi hat da mal was gebastelt: http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2006/03/23/multi-split-pane.html



Coole Sache *bookmark*


----------

